# Awwww how sweet is this pup...!



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Please forgive me if you don't get to see this video, I am a twit when it comes to computers, But I am trying to learn....


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Ohhhh it didn't work sorry.... I give up with technology....!!! Makes me want to scream......


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Last try.....


----------

